# Clausing 110 Mk3a info needed



## Newmetalmark (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a Clausing model 110 that I want  to get started on restoring. Has anyone out there have/ restored one of these lathes?
First thing I need to start on is making a new clutch slip ring, the existing is shot to the point where it made the drive explode. I'll post pics when I can figure out how to get the file size right


----------



## Newmetalmark (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Clausing 110 Mk3a info needed- pics added*

Some pics of the lathe as I got it and the mentioned slip rings. As another member mentioned, these lathes are notoriously hard to date, i figure this one is close to 1950 because it has the heavier 200 series apron.The slip rings are worn 2/3'rds of the way through.


----------



## TheoMcD (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks very similar to mine!


----------



## TheoMcD (Jan 5, 2013)

I just looked thru the manual, I have a 111, so it's real similar. Where are these slip rings? I seem to not be able to find this part.


----------



## Newmetalmark (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, didn't see a post notification for the thread-

The slip ring sits in the yoke on the clutch ("U") arm and around the clutch pusher to engage/disengage the clutch. I suspect that someone just tied the shift handle over to keep the clutch engaged. When the ring wore past the hardened pin that holds it in the  U arm, the pin fell into the drive train, crashed the drive and snapped the cover. I got the machine with the drive apart and the cover welded.


----------



## TheoMcD (Jan 26, 2013)

Ahha! I found them on my machine. My clutch was not disengaging, and after reading this thread, and looking at your photos, I decided to take it apart. though while I started I found two loose set screws below the largest pulley of DL244 (pulley and bushing assembly). Tightening these solved all my issues. Thanks for making me look! Hope the lathe treats you well.


----------



## Pacer (Jan 31, 2013)

I had this lathe (have since sold it) and my clutch ring looked like the one in the pic (along with several other probs) I scrounged up a nice chunk of cast iron and machined a new one - was amazing how much better the clutch action was)

As for dating - on tear down of the spindle, I found the 2 bearings were dated, 6-10-46 and 9-10-45, so obviously the lathe was assembled/sold later than that - maybe 1946? S/N was5692


----------



## Vandal Machining (Mar 5, 2013)

I've got a similar lathe and will be going through it this month.  I'll be sure to check mine while I can.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 24, 2013)

Newmetalmark, any progress to report?  I've got a 108 but without the clutch and I just found this thread and am curious if you've gotten any farther?


----------



## agshooter (Oct 28, 2020)

Sorry to resurrect an old post, but I was curious what you did to repair/replace/fabricate new slip rings.


----------

